# how big do bearded dragons get???



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

i think the title pretty much explains my question???


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Around 15-18".

-PK


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

my male is 5 yrs old and 18"


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

About 18 to 22" and 300 to 450g. Mine are coming up on a year old and are already that large if not larger.


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

what size tank do you keep them in???
i am just trying to learn a couple of things about them b4 i just go out and buy one


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

also...while keepin any kind of reptile..do they tend to stink...because that is the last thing that i want in room is something that stinks


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

mine is in a 4x2x2 enclosure. they do not stink as long as you pick up their poo. they have some nasty ass poo. I almost threw up once pickin it up


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

22 inches (at most) i believe


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> About 18 to 22" and 300 to 450g. Mine are coming up on a year old and are already that large if not larger.


That is a great answer...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

redbelly79 said:


> also...while keepin any kind of reptile..do they tend to stink...because that is the last thing that i want in room is something that stinks


 Anything smells if you don't keep it clean! My Iggy's poo doesn't smell nearly as bad as the Beardies because she's an herbivore, so take that as incentive to keep things clean! Besides, fecal matter is a notorious spreader of disease. I sift my Beardie enclosures every day, sometimes more if someone blows something out that's particularly raunchy after I've already sifted.

As far as enclosure sizes, the main consideration is that you need to have enough room to establish a proper heat gradient (a basking spot of 110 to 115 degrees) and a cool side at least 20 degrees cooler. You also need room for basking rock under the spot (I use a piece of black slate), a climbing perch located under the UV light, and food (veggies and bugs) and water dishes. My main enclosure is 48" x 24" but I have other adults in 40 breeders and 50 gallon tubs (same base dimensions as a 40 breeder). I wouldn't keep Dragons in anything smaller than that.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

TormenT said:


> 22 inches (at most) i believe


 Same here 18-22


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

how big do the german giant bloodlines get?..... and whats a good price for a baby fire bearded?


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

it all depends on the species the eastern bearded dragon can grow to 24''.
the giant german bearded dragon can grow to 26''.
if you don't beleave me look it up


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

My friend has a beardie and it is 21" long


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

My leopard gecko tank doesn't smell atall. He uses one corner for a bathroom, which is easy to scoop up and replace the sand. I do't do this very often either because my ank has 100's of these little black beetle and larvae which clean everything. Its almost totally self cleaning, anyone else have this system?


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

howed u get it to only poop in one corner?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> howed u get it to only poop in one corner?


It just does. I think all lg do don't they?


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

my leo does too its kinda wierd


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

u have beetle larvae in ur leo cage?!?!?!?!? that cant be good man


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

They've been there forever. They do no harm, and clean stuff up. Once i got riid of them all, and the tank needed more frequent cleaning, so i put them in again.


----------

